# Project Quadfather



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey all

With petes quad FX system heading my way, I wanna do something special.
So I was pondering for quite a while... "I know what I want to do, but in what case damnit".
Aplus Black Pearl, V2110B or TJ07 were my ideas, but too expensive. This time I want to mod, to create, not just plant hardware in. So.... I gots this









And bought a Dremel also. Now, I won't tell you too much, but theres gonna be water involved and the case gets a theme that I think will do petes system justice.

Pics and worklog will follow when all the stuff starts arriving.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2009)

cant wait to see this thing in action!

you going to make a poll on what case to do it in ?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> cant wait to see this thing in action!
> 
> you going to make a poll on what case to do it in ?



Thanks!

No, I decieded on the Chieftec one, is the pic unviewable?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2009)

i cant see it


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

Fixed, my bad. Linked a homepage as a picture


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2009)

NICE!
Cant wait 
So what colors?

or is that a secret you dont even know LOL


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> NICE!
> Cant wait
> So what colors?
> 
> or is that a secret you dont even know LOL



I have enough of blue, so its going to be in red and black, as for the pattern I'm unsure but I have an idea. As I said, it will be themed, so not just some red here and black there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 7, 2009)

I wanna see this


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2009)

i like the sound of that

Just take your time and dont rush it.
make a to do list
dont buy things you dont need also like me LOl


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

No I will take my time. And I need to sell a rig first to raise some funds lol.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 7, 2009)

Great man..Cant wait to see it in production!!
Good luck!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2009)

good luck MRCL, subscribed


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

I can pick up the case tomorrow, the Dremel approximately arrives on tuesday (stupid, I have to order it, no hardware store here has it). So I might cut and grind a bit on tuesday. 
Dunno when the mobo and CPUs arrive, and I still need to get some additional water gear.
And spray cans, of course. Oh God, so much to do


----------



## daragez (Jun 7, 2009)

really nice!...can't wait to see that!....good luck!....


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

YES! this is going to be sweetness. I can't wait too see some updatessubscribed!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 7, 2009)

That case is da shitz!
I cant wait to see how you will make it better!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 7, 2009)

lmao, I looked at this thread this morning at like 7:30 am, I thought it was called "QuadFeather". Thought that was a cracking name haha.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm with you on the full tower old school case mods, should be awesome


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> lmao, I looked at this thread this morning at like 7:30 am, I thought it was called "QuadFeather". Thought that was a cracking name haha.



Quadfeather Its Chicken powered! 
CDawall is guilty of the "Quadfather" expression by the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Quadfeather Its Chicken powered!
> CDawall is guilty of the "Quadfather" expression by the way.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Heres a little list I just made of what will be included. As you might decipher from my cryptic writing, I haven't decieded on PSU and GPUs yet. Since the board has an nforce chipset, its going to be SLI, but I don't know which cards yet. 






PS: I write all my notes in Enlish despite my native language being (swiss)german. A habit I picked up while learning English years ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

uhhh I have a headache


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 8, 2009)

MRCL said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090607/img001.jpg



GeForce 275 X2 would be sick


----------



## MRCL (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay, first obstacle. The shop I ordered the Dremel from wanted from me that I tell them my credit card infos via email, or if I choose not to, they charge me 20 bucks. WTF? So I canceled the order and now I gotta see where to get that Dremel. Great.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

do you have a walmart around?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> do you have a walmart around?



Nearest Walmart is like 5000 miles away, so no.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

Go onlie the should be able to ship it to you

That's how I got mine 
get a variable speed corded one


----------



## MRCL (Jun 8, 2009)

Got the Dremel 300. The only one that seems to be around here, except for that weird style one.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

you can also look for the knock off version if you can't find it  
need to remember the name of it


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally decieded on the Corsair HX1000W, and for GPU, I'm going for a single 295 with an EK waterblock. Cheaper thatn two 275 with blocks, and the possibility of future quad-SLI.

Gonna pick the case up in one hour. Doing some measurment and some dummy placements (with pics ) to determine which water gear to get (especially the radiators).


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 10, 2009)

Subscribed.    Hope you enjoy the system.  After what the Post Office bastards charged me for shipping, you better like it!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Subscribed.    Hope you enjoy the system.  After what the Post Office bastards charged me for shipping, you better like it!



Hey, I take the legend serious!
But nice to know that post office people are bastards all around the world lol.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

First pics! Dremel came earlier than expected. Got the case now, too. Didn't exactly ordered a black one, would be convenient, but since I gonna grund and cut on it, it needs repainting anyway. Pics taken in shaky excitement 















Gonna do some measurements today. Dremeling won't be possible until Friday. Lets see. I shouldn't rush it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Dremel is awesome!! I want one...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> First pics! Dremel came earlier than expected. Got the case now, too. Didn't exactly ordered a black one, would be convenient, but since I gonna grund and cut on it, it needs repainting anyway. Pics taken in shaky excitement
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090610/Foto0169544.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090610/Foto0170566.jpg
> ...



you got the right tool, now, man! 

Now...MOD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Finally decieded on the Corsair HX1000W, and for GPU, I'm going for a single 295 with an EK waterblock. Cheaper thatn two 275 with blocks, and the possibility of future quad-SLI.
> 
> Gonna pick the case up in one hour. Doing some measurment and some dummy placements (with pics ) to determine which water gear to get (especially the radiators).



very good decision.  That PSU if not mistaken lets you choose which cables to plug up, meaning the un used ones can be put away allowing for better cable management and less cable clutter 

...and that video card is going to rock your world dude


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good decision.  That PSU if not mistaken lets you choose which cables to plug up, meaning the un used ones can be put away allowing for better cable management and less cable clutter
> 
> ...and that video card is going to rock your world dude



*yawn* Sorry slept thru the day...
I was tempted by the Silverstone Strider, too, but I read its noisy... PSU gets a full sleeving by the way, Million Dollar Style.

I hope it will, expensive enough it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> *yawn* Sorry slept thru the day...
> I was tempted by the Silverstone Strider, too, but I read its noisy... PSU gets a full sleeving by the way, Million Dollar Style.
> 
> I hope it will, expensive enough it is.



now that'll be nice 


here is the PSU, you see what I mean, you dont have to have all the wires connected to it:

Look at the pictures:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...HX 1000W Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that'll be nice
> 
> 
> here is the PSU, you see what I mean, you dont have to have all the wires connected to it:
> ...



Yeah, thats very good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yeah, thats very good



I wanna get one too!  I have a lot of clutter behind my mobo   you guys just don't see that


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2009)

subscribed as i got an octafather rig tehe


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> subscribed as i got an octafather rig tehe



You whaaaa? 

Damn good thing I didn't order the water gear yet. Stuff I had in mind doesn't fit in there like I wanted. Need to reorganize.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You whaaaa?
> 
> Damn good thing I didn't order the water gear yet. Stuff I had in mind doesn't fit in there like I wanted. Need to reorganize.



yep i have to BIOS mod the mobo but i have a pair of quads going onto it


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep i have to BIOS mod the mobo but i have a pair of quads going onto it



Thats awesome


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thats awesome



the quads were only $100 shipped (for both)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the quads were only $100 shipped (for both)



Damn You're Lucky
Can I buy it for $110?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

**subscribed** 

MRCL can't wait to see the final production!!! 

@cdawall

You should post a log too with your *new camera.*


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **subscribed**
> 
> MRCL can't wait to see the final production!!!
> 
> ...



Graphics card will be bought next month, paycheck reasons  Ill bridge with a spare 3850 so I can see how things will be routed etc.

And YES cd, DO IT


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that'll be nice
> 
> 
> here is the PSU, you see what I mean, you dont have to have all the wires connected to it:
> ...



Modular PSU are the best, wish I had done more research when shopping for a psu. So just like you I have mass cables behind the mobo tray I still managed to make it look clean.




MRCL said:


> Got the case now, too. Didn't exactly ordered a black one
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090610/Foto0170566.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090610/Foto0171.jpg



Where did you order your case from?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Where did you order your case from?



Local swiss shop. They had it the cheapest, and are in the neighbourhood.
They know me there, the staff there gets that shine in their eyes when I enter the shop...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Modular PSU are the best, wish I had done more research when shopping for a psu. So just like you I have mass cables behind the mobo tray I still managed to make it look clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I did a heck of a job IMO with mine, but that clutter is still there, although thank god not visible.

Heres my rig just for your reference.   my PSU 24 pin is now behind the res and hardly visible.  So thats fixed 

hope you dont mind MRCL


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job patty, nice job. Really doesn't look messy.

No I don't mind, its nice that my thread even gets noticed lol. I learn from every setup I see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Nice job patty, nice job. Really doesn't look messy.
> 
> No I don't mind, its nice that my thread even gets noticed lol. I learn from every setup I see.



thank you man, my rig has changed slightly lately, looks better but I havent gotten any new pictures.  my PSU cable is much better routed now, my video card was in slots 1 and 2, looked much neater.  However one died, so only one is in the rig now 


and yes, I try to learn a bit from everything I see.  If you do that and put everything you learned into perspective, you can buid a bad ass rig


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 11, 2009)

Chieftec cases are great and popular amongst modders they are very classic, spacious and fairly priced. Bill modded the Dragon model for his Harley Davidson project. look forward to the end result MRCL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Chieftec cases are great and popular amongst modders they are very classic, spacious and fairly priced. Bill modded a Dragon for his Harley Davidson project.



wow dude, thats just sick!! BIll sure can mod


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy crap! Thats some serious skills right there!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 11, 2009)

heres a video of it on Youtube.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> heres a video of it on Youtube.



that is truly amazing


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

got the mobo in will take pics tonight


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

Ordered some water gear. 19/13mm fittings and tubing, the GPU block will follow later as I will not buy the 295 before next month. I'll be reusing the triple rad and pump of the pc in my sig.






Quadfather comes together piece by piece.

Edit: Whoops, just noticed the Laing tops are missing here!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmmm.... worklog goodness!



Looking forward to the updates...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

nice update, man.

quality parts... hope you get them soon!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> nice update, man.
> 
> quality parts... hope you get them soon!



Bah, talk about not able to plan properly. Disregard that list, I changed it all over 
Didn't think about that I will be using my main rig till this one is finished. So I ordered a stealth rad, and a second pump, so I can have the rig in my sig running under water while working at the quad father. Eeeh...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

good choice on components dude


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I did a heck of a job IMO with mine, but that clutter is still there, although thank god not visible.
> 
> Heres my rig just for your reference.   my PSU 24 pin is now behind the res and hardly visible.  So thats fixed
> 
> ...



I like your setup Patty and good cable management I would post a pic of my non-modular cable management, but I don't want to start a trend of derailing MRCL's thread. Stick to the subject of this awesome future built which is going to rock the socks off of many


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I like your setup Patty and good cable management I would post a pic of my non-modular cable management, but I don't want to start a trend of derailing MRCL's thread. Stick to the subject of this awesome future built which is going to rock the socks off of many



send me a PM with a pic of your rig


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2009)

MRCL you lucky bastid! where did you find that beauty case?  

it's the bigger version of mine  those old school antec/chenming case's are DA BOMB!  you could mod them to piece's and they will still be stronger than a LOT of case's 

make shure you stock up on cutting disc's cuz these babies are made of real steel 

you are gonna have lotsa fun with this one i can promise you that! 

have you had a look at swiftech MCR rad's? might be able to save yourself a few buck's?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

intel igent said:


> MRCL you lucky bastid! where did you find that beauty case?
> 
> it's the bigger version of mine  those old school antec/chenming case's are DA BOMB!  you could mod them to piece's and they will still be stronger than a LOT of case's
> 
> ...




Those Chieftec thingies are in stock at almost every store here. Taller than my friggin Cosmos!

I have like ten of those discs and some variants of em, was a Dremel spring combo package or something. For the price of a Dremel, you get one with tons of accessoirs.

Hm no I went with BlackIce thru and thru, already have a triple and single of em, do a fantastic job! Could've saved 30 bucks on the dual rad, but eh... BlackIce is thicker tho.
__________________


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

Obstacle #2 knocking at the door.

Mobo and CPUs arrived (thats good!)
But as I wanted to test if it survived the shipping, it refused to boot. Even with the 750W Corsair PSU. No POST beeps so far, so I'm trying to narrow down the problem... the best way to spend a day off.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 15, 2009)

try only 1 stick of DDR2 on each cpu


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> try only 1 stick of DDR2 on each cpu



I shall kiss you in joyful excitement


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 15, 2009)

Please tell me that worked.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Please tell me that worked.



Yes it did. The biggest mindfucking problems can really be solved by the most simple solution


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 15, 2009)

Phew.  I broke out in a sweat there for a few minutes.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Those Chieftec thingies are in stock at almost every store here. Taller than my friggin Cosmos!
> 
> I have like ten of those discs and some variants of em, was a Dremel spring combo package or something. For the price of a Dremel, you get one with tons of accessoirs.
> 
> ...



man wish shipping was cheaper i'd order a skid full!  nice deal on the dremmel, i use a knockoff version and it has served me well for the last 6 year's 

BI is thicker and has a denser FPI so they require higher static pressure fan's which are generally louder plus IIRC they are more restrictive to flow? anyhow it's your build  and i can't wait for some more update's


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yes it did. The biggest mindfucking problems can really be solved by the most simple solution



LMAO


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

Adore them chipz!






This is the "test chamber". Notice the coolers are in pretty bad shape, that is due the careful handling of the post office. They still do their job tho!






I will do some hole measurements on the case today, and HOPEFULLY I can finally pick up the PSU tomorrow.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dman!! you need new coolers!!!
sue the post office LOL


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Dman!! you need new coolers!!!
> sue the post office LOL



The water blocks are on their way THose coolers only serve to see if everything works.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> The water blocks are on their way THose coolers only serve to see if everything works.



well sue them anyways and get new coolers


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> well sue them anyways and get new coolers



Yeah I have to go to the office tomorrow and tell htem that. I hope they believe me...
Because I can't really evidence that those coolers where in the package.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

Actually the coolers do pretty nice  The one on CPU#1 is the more crippled one, obviously


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 16, 2009)

That's way higher than the temps I had with them.  36-40 idle.  Is it hot there?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2009)

Woah, love the build project but wheres the dual gpu action?  You need a 3870x2 right in the mix to really have some fun!

Bet you could find a cheap one at $135 shipped for an x2, the've dropped in price quite a bit.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

MRCL yo could prolly get the cooler's back to almost new with some time spent straightening the fin's and blowin' out the dust 

i realize you will be LC but hey just thought i'd throw it out there


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Actually the coolers do pretty nice  The one on CPU#1 is the more crippled one, obviously
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Unbenannt610.jpg



you booted them up with stock clock speeds? who does that


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you booted them up with stock clock speeds? who does that



hehehe maybe he's burnin' 'em in before he crank's 'em up?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2009)

intel igent said:


> hehehe maybe he's burnin' 'em in before he crank's 'em up?



lol all lies noone actually does that


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol all lies noone actually does that



who say's? most people prolly don't but i'm shure there are a few, myself included 

my p4 still running smoothly at 3.6 after all these year's


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2009)

intel igent said:


> who say's? most people prolly don't but i'm shure there are a few, myself included
> 
> my p4 still running smoothly at 3.6 after all these year's



my celeron D is still running 3.9ghz after 3 years lol


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

and lemme guess, you didn't "burn" it in either so who care's right?

i choose to "burn" my stuff in before i start crankin' it up but JUST like everything else; to each there own 

southpark is on


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Bah, talk about not able to plan properly. Disregard that list, I changed it all over
> Didn't think about that I will be using my main rig till this one is finished. So I ordered a stealth rad, and a second pump, so I can have the rig in my sig running under water while working at the quad father. Eeeh...



any pics or details of the parts, mentioned above?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 16, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> That's way higher than the temps I had with them.  36-40 idle.  Is it hot there?



Its 28c ambient, so yes, its hot 



mlee49 said:


> Woah, love the build project but wheres the dual gpu action?  You need a 3870x2 right in the mix to really have some fun!
> 
> Bet you could find a cheap one at $135 shipped for an x2, the've dropped in price quite a bit.



Patience my young Padawan. My 3850 the only card is, that spare I have. 295 soon, I will buy.



intel igent said:


> MRCL yo could prolly get the cooler's back to almost new with some time spent straightening the fin's and blowin' out the dust
> 
> i realize you will be LC but hey just thought i'd throw it out there



Yes thats possible. I'm gonna bring them to the post office anyway. They said they most probably gonna make me good the damage.



cdawall said:


> you booted them up with stock clock speeds? who does that



You know, I was so close to oc them, but I wanted to see if they even work



tzitzibp said:


> any pics or details of the parts, mentioned above?



Of which parts?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Bah, talk about not able to plan properly. Disregard that list, I changed it all over
> 
> So I ordered a stealth rad, and a second pump, so I can have the rig in my sig running under water while working at the quad father. Eeeh...



 I just realized you got these for another rig.... lol 
but I was talking about these.....


----------



## MRCL (Jun 16, 2009)

This is what I ordered now, rads, res and the blocks, to determine where to cut and place them.
The "second wave" will then be the pumps, fittings, tubing and other small stuff.

BlackIce dual rad that I will place in the front where the hdd rack is (yet)
two EK Multioption 250mm reservoirs one will be just obove the mobo, and the other where the optional three 92mm fans would go
BlackIce Stealth triple rad that will go in my current rig; swapping with the thicker GTX triple rad.
And Koolance blocks that fit the socket F

Here, blue are the reservoirs, black the rads, this is roughly how they will be placed. Everything is measured out, so it should fit 




Note that the HDD rack will be cut out, and the fan holders removed, too.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen an EK res mounted horizontally.  Will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Here, blue are the reservoirs, black the rads, this is roughly how they will be placed. Everything is measured out, so it should fit
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/img_6.jpg
> Note that the HDD rack will be cut out, and the fan holders removed, too.



This looks like it will be a sweet setup


----------



## MRCL (Jun 18, 2009)

Small update 

I could FINALLY get my hands on the Corsair 1000W






Some dremelin was on, too. Check out my uber-stylish safety-glasses






Now, one side of the HDD cage vanished... 






...and the other, too!






There is no better place for a sweet dual rad!






I fucked up a bit drilling out this rivet... God damn those rivets, good thing the noise of the Dremel swallowed all my curses... eh, its gonna get painted over anyway.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2009)

don't mount the EK horizontally, unless you have the liquid pumped straight into it. I did it on my desk and it sucks. Had the do it vertically in the end. Then i just sold the whole kit.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 18, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> don't mount the EK horizontally, unless you have the liquid pumped straight into it. I did it on my desk and it sucks. Had the do it vertically in the end. Then i just sold the whole kit.



Well in theory it would be possible to mount the pump on the same level as the res. If it doesn't work out, I'll just improvise.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2009)

got my other cooler in today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

nice PSU dude


----------



## MRCL (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> got my other cooler in today



Nice dude! Mine are at the post office for insurance... they said "it could take some time" 



Chicken Patty said:


> nice PSU dude



It feels just how it looks - awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Nice dude! Mine are at the post office for insurance... they said "it could take some time"
> 
> 
> 
> It feels just how it looks - awesome!



too bad its not modular.  I think I showed you didnt I?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> too bad its not modular.  I think I showed you didnt I?



Huh? It is modular, my poultry friend. Just the 24, 8 and a pci-e pin hardwired.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Huh? It is modular, my poultry friend. Just the 24, 8 and a pci-e pin hardwired.



i thought thats what it was called.  guess I was wrong.  yeah no big deal.  the ones that allow you to connect what you need only are nice though for eliminating cables but hey, you still got a kick ass PSU dude


----------



## MRCL (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i thought thats what it was called.  guess I was wrong.  yeah no big deal.  the ones that allow you to connect what you need only are nice though for eliminating cables but hey, you still got a kick ass PSU dude



Well I need the 24, 8 and that pci-e anyway, so hard wired or not does not make a difference here lol. It has five connectable sata power plugs... and I only need one


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Huh? It is modular, my poultry friend. Just the 24, 8 and a pci-e pin hardwired.



http://www.corsair.com/products/hx1000/photo2.jpg

I wonder why Corsair decided to only go "half-Modular" on all their psu?  But hey it is still awesome! Me want one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> http://www.corsair.com/products/hx1000/photo2.jpg
> 
> I wonder why Corsair decided to only go "half-Modular" on all their psu?  But hey it is still awesome! Me want one



thats the one im talking about.  Awesome.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 19, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> http://www.corsair.com/products/hx1000/photo2.jpg
> 
> I wonder why Corsair decided to only go "half-Modular" on all their psu?  But hey it is still awesome! Me want one



Because I'm sure some people would forget vital cables The blue theme is a bit bothersome as I want a black&red themed case... but there is always Photoshop.

Edit: THe sleeving job looks much better in the picture than irl.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Because I'm sure some people would forget vital cables The blue theme is a bit bothersome as I want a black&red themed case... but there is always Photoshop.



you can always paint it


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can always paint it



Yeah but would painting it void the warranty?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 19, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah but would painting it void the warranty?



Well... I'll void the warranty anyway by sleeving the cables (all the way into the case), so that matters not.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2009)

Corsair uses "semi-modular" design a full modular power supply is ALL the cables like Ultra, Silverstone and NorthQ. I don't mind the two 6+2 and 8 pins are hardwired what I don't like is how they are not flat like the rest of the cables.

I posted this before a Corsair 1000HX Modded uni-sleeved yuck but still looks nice.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a idea for the side panel. if you can get your hands on a Glue Gun and some Rubber Trim at your local hardware store and apply it to the top, bottom, smart bar and even the power supply support bar this will prevent vibrations.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I had a idea for the side panel. if you can get your hands on a Glue Gun and some Rubber Trim at your local hardware store and apply it to the top, bottom, smart bar and even the power supply support bar this will prevent vibrations.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2iuydyu.jpg



Hm you mean no vibrating side panel, no vibrating PSU, no vibrating anything... Man thats a friggin nice idea right there! I think I know what exact material to use. THanks man!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2009)

shouldn't have a problem putting it on the Power Supply support bar but the side panel may be tricky for the smart bar you have to remove all the screws and use really thick rubber trim because of the gap between the side panel and the smart bar. the top and bottom will be the hardest because it doesn't look like there is much space but they do make rubber trim in just about every thickness. you could probably just use a rubber sheet instead of trim and use a ruler with a utility or exacto knife to cut it can probably use super glue too.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/24l6hs2.jpg
> 
> shouldn't have a problem putting it on the Power Supply support bar but the side panel may be tricky for the smart bar you have to remove all the screws and use really thick rubber trim because of the gap between the side panel and the smart bar. the top and bottom will be the hardest because it doesn't look like there is much space but they do make rubber trim in just about every thickness. you could probably just use a rubber sheet instead of trim and use a ruler with a utility or exacto knife to cut it can probably use super glue too.



I know something I could use. Don't know the name in English tho. Hell I don't even know it in my motehr tongue... I just know they sell it


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you putting a side panel window on this mod?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2009)

I would do something like this






put new ventilated grills on both sides of the hard drive rack for the radiator, 4x 120mm on the side panel, top window on the side panel.

you could try and make the side panel one giant piece of acrylic the problem with that is you need a professional rivet gun with the right rivet size for the gauge of the acrylic even then you need to take precautions so you don't crack the acrylic a standard $10 pop rivet gun probably isn't going to do it. there is something called acrylic cement I hear it's a pain in the ass to work with but you might be able to coat the top and bottom of the acrylic and mount it on the inside. some people use industrial tape but I would be paranoid it couldn't stand to the weight of the acrylic and fans.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Actually the coolers do pretty nice  The one on CPU#1 is the more crippled one, obviously
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Unbenannt610.jpg



Why is the HT Link on the second chip showing 200 MHz? It should be 1000?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Why is the HT Link on the second chip showing 200 MHz? It should be 1000?



hey your right what's going on there?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Are you putting a side panel window on this mod?





BumbleBee said:


> I would do something like this
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/8ygoz8.jpg
> 
> ...



I do want a window. However in a different arrangement than you showed. 



btarunr said:


> Why is the HT Link on the second chip showing 200 MHz? It should be 1000?





t77snapshot said:


> hey your right what's going on there?



I notcied that, too. No idea. No coolers handy to check further. We'll see.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe you need to populate any two of the four DIMM slots (that have the same colour)?

Fill both the black or yellow slots with a DIMM.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 20, 2009)

Im sorry but those HSF's are so backed up with dust im surprised they even work  Its like they have carpet rings in them! 






I know your going H20 on them but get those Zalmans cleaned out and sell them on youth!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Maybe you need to populate any two of the four DIMM slots (that have the same colour)?
> 
> Fill both the black or yellow slots with a DIMM.



Maybe. I powered the system up with just one stick of RAM.



kyle2020 said:


> Im sorry but those HSF's are so backed up with dust im surprised they even work  Its like they have carpet rings in them!
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/x4no7p.jpg
> 
> I know your going H20 on them but get those Zalmans cleaned out and sell them on youth!



Those heatsinks are at the post office now, waiting to get them replaced by insurance.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, did some mail exchange with the water guy... The Koolance 340s aren't available for quite some time, so we agreed to change the order to two Koolance 345s, with no affection on the price (345s are more expensive). Meaning the water gear will be shipped tomorrow, and hopefully arrive here wednsday or thursday. Then some more updates will follow, as I'm stuck right now without the rads and res' for positioning in the case and determining where to cut and grind etc.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 22, 2009)

This build is looking pretty sweet! Can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Okay, did some mail exchange with the water guy... The Koolance 340s aren't available for quite some time, so we agreed to change the order to two Koolance 345s, with no affection on the price (345s are more expensive). Meaning the water gear will be shipped tomorrow, and hopefully arrive here wednsday or thursday. Then some more updates will follow, as I'm stuck right now without the rads and res' for positioning in the case and determining where to cut and grind etc.



nice that Koolance was willing to help you out on this one


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice that Koolance was willing to help you out on this one



Not Koolance itself (that would be awesome) - but the owner of the shop. Which is awesome too, because I never experienced a shop where the owner offers you alternatives and is willing to negociate without you nagging him, and that just because some shipping delays. Shops that do this kind of customer service are rare.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Not Koolance itself (that would be awesome) - but the owner of the shop. Which is awesome too, because I never experienced a shop where the owner offers you alternatives and is willing to negociate without you nagging him, and that just because some shipping delays. Shops that do this kind of customer service are rare.



what shop is this?  Thats awesome bro.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what shop is this?  Thats awesome bro.



This is where it gets delicate. Remember the news about Aquatuning? Its the Swiss subsidiary of them. I have to order from Aquatuning as they are the only supplier of everything I need. And their customer service is incredible. 
It's schizophrenic, they are accused of being greedy bastards, yet they care for every customer.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay and f**k
Yay: The reservoirs, rads and blocks arrived 
F**k: The blocks have the new LGA1366 brackets - useless for me

God damnit now what. Those blocks are useless without the right mounting bracket, and for crying out loud, they're only available in the US. Which would cost me a friggin 100 bucks including shipping. Now thats just ridiculous. I've contactet the water supplier, maybe he knows something or I have to get another block AGAIN.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> F**k: The blocks have the new LGA1366 brackets - useless for me
> 
> God damnit now what. Those blocks are useless without the right mounting bracket, and for crying out loud, they're only available in the US. Which would cost me a friggin 100 bucks including shipping. Now thats just ridiculous. I've contactet the water supplier, maybe he knows something or I have to get another block AGAIN.



Oh NO Sorry too hear about that. I can't believe it would cost 100 bucks including shipping from the US. Hope your water supplier was a solution, good luck bro.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

Their not available in the UK? ...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey I know this is late but a tip; use a drill and drill out rivets instead of of cutting them off. Trust me it's way easier and cleaner. Oh yeah, and nice glasses!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yay and f**k
> Yay: The reservoirs, rads and blocks arrived
> F**k: The blocks have the new LGA1366 brackets - useless for me
> 
> God damnit now what. Those blocks are useless without the right mounting bracket, and for crying out loud, they're only available in the US. Which would cost me a friggin 100 bucks including shipping. Now thats just ridiculous. I've contactet the water supplier, maybe he knows something or I have to get another block AGAIN.



 damn man   good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 30, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh NO Sorry too hear about that. I can't believe it would cost 100 bucks including shipping from the US. Hope your water supplier was a solution, good luck bro.



He tries to get them from Koolance with the next shipping of products.



MoonPig said:


> Their not available in the UK? ...



Well no. The backplate yes, the retention brackt, no.



Hardware_Mark1 said:


> Hey I know this is late but a tip; use a drill and drill out rivets instead of of cutting them off. Trust me it's way easier and cleaner. Oh yeah, and nice glasses!



Heh thanks, I knew that  Actually I did both. Made drilling them out easier.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2009)

you need this right?

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=828


they are $9.99ea and shipping on those in a small box would be like $10 MAX one of us in USA could order then ship you them


----------



## MRCL (Jun 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you need this right?
> 
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=828
> 
> ...



Yes that and this: http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=847

Yeah well I tried to order from Koolance directly and really it does cost 100$ for me:






I dunno man, its a nice idea, but if shipping is more than 30$ its not worth it. I don't know how they calculate shipping costs over the pond tho.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yes that and this: http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=847
> 
> Yeah well I tried to order from Koolance directly and really it does cost 100$ for me:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090629/Koolance.jpg
> ...



well to pack some brackets in a flat rate box (you would loose factory packaging) would cost $10 but idk what shipping from koolance to me would be


----------



## MRCL (Jun 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well to pack some brackets in a flat rate box (you would loose factory packaging) would cost $10 but idk what shipping from koolance to me would be



I don't care for factory packaging, I just need them brackets in a more or less good state.
But lets wait on that. The water guy will get back to me if he can get them off Koolance for the base price (and no shipping costs). Now if this don't work, I get back to you.
But thanks for trying to help me out, I appreciate that!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 30, 2009)

So I spent some time in the shop again... mostly planning out the rig, as of course not everything fit like expected, but no major problems.

First a few pics of the new stuff. Lets begin with the res...





Then we have the dual rad





And the blocks, the problem children... they are shiny tho! Mmmmm, shiny *drool* DAMN they are shiny.





Marked the spots to drill for the triple rad, I hope they line up...





...but to be sure I abuse the grill as a template 





Planned out the location of the dual rad. Was a bit tricky because most of the screw were in a honeycomb, the layout like this is the best solution; most amount of screws not in honeycomb. The red marked ones will be where the screws come.





The horizontal res... is a story for itself. I believe it will work out how I planned it. I was a little worried about PSU clearance, but it works just fine.





In better view. EXTREMELY shaky, please excuse this. I was holding the res with one hand, camera in the other and was crouching and balancing, so 





This will be the placement of the other res. I first wanted to bolt it to the side door, but I'm playing with the thought of bolting some bars across the frame to mount it.





My safety glasses make me feel like Gordon Freeman  C'mere ya lousy headcrabs!





I'll be in the shop again tomorrow, I hope I can drill some holes and maybe cut the hole for the triple rad, lets see.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Heh thanks, I knew that  Actually I did both. Made drilling them out easier.



Why, does it keep you from getting the little metal ring stuck on the drillbit? F*$k do I hate that!
 Btw, those glasses are rockin, man!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 30, 2009)

Hardware_Mark1 said:


> Why, does it keep you from getting the little metal ring stuck on the drillbit? F*$k do I hate that!
> Btw, those glasses are rockin, man!



I have to drill less, because the rivets are shorter


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 30, 2009)

MRCL, grow that beard abit more and you WILL be gordan freeman. I thought my dad looked like the Freeman but jeez...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

reminds me of duke nukem

thats a hell of a project nice one MRCL i think i need to visit Switzerland some day its shit in scotland seriously only good for the scenery and the paintballing in that scenery


----------



## MRCL (Jun 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> reminds me of duke nukem
> 
> thats a hell of a project nice one MRCL i think i need to visit Switzerland some day its shit in scotland seriously only good for the scenery and the paintballing in that scenery



We paintball here, too you know 
Wow I'm a Gordon Freeman/Duke Nukem look-a-like, wtf


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking good MRCL! Can't wait for the baby to be done!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good MRCL! Can't wait for the baby to be done!



Thanks man. I haven't had much time over the last week with all those late shifts, so updates have to wait until approx saturday. It bugs me a bit that I haven't had the time, but what can you do.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2009)

Bro, don't I know that! Work is a mofo. But, it's helped me doing my project so I didn't go insane because of the time at work!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol yeah I was going to say something about that too. Work. Damn work.... Getting in the way of life. Boy, if it didn't pay the bills and buy my parts so help me....


----------



## MRCL (Jul 8, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> Lol yeah I was going to say something about that too. Work. Damn work.... Getting in the way of life. Boy, if it didn't pay the bills and buy my parts so help me....



Yes thats the catch, you need the work to get money for buying parts (and other minor things like food, shelter and clothes)... And with late shifts, I get up around noon and hae to go to work returning at the evening... no time. And when I have an early shift, mostly I come home and fall asleep :/ And I don't do work in the shop on sundays, its considered quite rude.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 9, 2009)

I work 12-hr night shifts.... So I dont get to do much on the days I work
 sorry I think I'm getting off topic!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 10, 2009)

Alriight, more text update yay *yawn* Don't worry, pics should follow soon.

Also, the water guy finally got hold on those Koolance plates I desperately need, so I ordered them right away with some more parts like the pumps & tops, fittings, tubing and some other stuff I forgot. Now Paypal is being a dick, it won't accept my credit card, and I have not enough money on paypal to pay the bill... and of course, its friday! So bleh. BLEH!

Edit: I love that water guy. He sends me the stuff altho I haven't paid yet. Great service!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

Yaay, pictures! I spent a few hours in the shop, actually taking a break now as I'm not used to "hard" work anymore... its so much fun tho, I'll have to do this more often (read: more modding!)

First, the Dremel is awesome, but for drilling holes in SECC, we need [Tim Allen]MORE POWAR, HUR HUR HUR[/Tim Allen]






And it proved to be a good choice. Unfortunately, I figured out the best & fastest way on the third last hole, but eh. Its okay.





As I wanted to sand down the SECC remains around the holes, I noticed the paint coming off, so i thought I might as well sand everything down.





As you see, the sand job (?) is not perfect, but it will get some more treatment. This was done with 120er grid (don't know what you guys have for system).





Testing if I did not fuck up on the holes. The result is: I didn't fucked it up _entirely_. With some bending and forcing it worked in the end.





One needs quality tobacco and energizing fruit drinks to accomplish such handcraft.





Thats it for now, I might continue a bit today, certainly next week.

On a side note: I'm having some troubles making the fan holes in the top. Anyone know a good and relatively easy way to determine where to cut? I thought about disassembling a fan and use its shroud as a template, would that be a good way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yaay, pictures! I spent a few hours in the shop, actually taking a break now as I'm not used to "hard" work anymore... its so much fun tho, I'll have to do this more often (read: more modding!)
> 
> First, the Dremel is awesome, but for drilling holes in SECC, we need [Tim Allen]MORE POWAR, HUR HUR HUR[/Tim Allen]
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090711/Foto0227.jpg
> ...




i'm not sure of a way, but if you have any fans that dont work (120mm), just cut out the center part.  I actually did that to two fans to make a custom rad box to mount my rad before I had an actual rad box.  Worked betetr I say   You dont have to go through the trouble of disassembling the fan


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

I did cut it out now, but I'll leave that task for another day  Just don't have a good feeling if I'd do it today. BUT I made progress! The dual rad can be mounted now, altho not exactly the way I planned it; fucked up big time drilling the holes, only one lined up lol, however the honeycomb on the same level is perfect and it should do the job. Also, I pondered about ways to mount the vertical reservoir and I had the perfect idea: Recycling the shitty slot covers (they already had holes in it). Time for pictures now.

The covers I'm talking about





Said covers after Dremel treatment and THREE cutting discs O_O





This is the contraption...





...and yaay, win! And just by the way I finally discovered a good water loop. See picture way below.





The holding mechanism in detail





Now the GPU loop I'm talking about. Tubing is blue, rad is black, res is green, pump is red, block is yellow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

very very nice on the reservoir bro.  Keeps everything together in the front lower portion of the case


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very very nice on the reservoir bro.  Keeps everything together in the front lower portion of the case



Thanks man! It was one of those out-of-the-blue ideas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks man! It was one of those out-of-the-blue ideas.



those ideas work the best sometime


----------



## MKmods (Jul 11, 2009)

the rough surface is good for primer to stick to. Once you throw on a few coats of primer than sand it with 320 (or close) than put the color coat on.

Nice use of the plates for the Res mount.

Stop smoking


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the rough surface is good for primer to stick to. Once you throw on a few coatd of primer than sand it with 320 (or close) than put the color coat on.
> 
> Nice use of the plates for the Res mount.



True, I'll treat it with finer sand paper when I cut out the ventilation holes. Sanding the whole case, now thats gonna be some work...

You know what they say. The road to Hell must be tarred


----------



## MKmods (Jul 11, 2009)

Use the cig $ for tools and paint....

And before you sand all the paint off one thing to consider is the original paint is usually the best thing to paint over.
When the case is originally painted the metal is dipped to prevent oxidation before the color is applied. When we sand it all off there is always a layer of oxidation under the primer.

Its possible to buy the chemicals to prep the surface before primer but rather than buy them and go through all the trouble of sanding so much just scuff it up and paint over the original paint.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 11, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks man! It was one of those out-of-the-blue ideas.



That's how I work! Lookin good man


----------



## MRCL (Jul 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Use the cig $ for tools and paint....
> 
> And before you sand all the paint off one thing to consider is the original paint is usually the best thing to paint over.
> When the case is originally painted the metal is dipped to prevent oxidation before the color is applied. When we sand it all off there is always a layer of oxidation under the primer.
> ...



Eh, you're actually right...
Thanks for the advice! I try to do so on the doors.



Mark_Hardware said:


> That's how I work! Lookin good man



Thanks man


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2009)

Next update. Today I cut out the opening for the triple rad. 

Drew the circles where I want to cut, using a fan shroud as a template.





First circle cut out. Man, thick steel that is.





Change of plan. Instead of three circular openings, I'll be cutting out one piece.





Spark-ling! 





In moments like this, I am glad I'm wearing my Gordon Freeman safety glasses. This happened two times, and both times the other half of the cutting disc came flying and aiming for my eyes. Safety first, people!





At least its finished, after like seven cutting discs were used. You could literally watch them decrease in size.





I need to grind down the remaining steel, maybe tomorrow or so.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 13, 2009)

Clean cuts .... lol.

I hate the disc count when dremeling... tis depressing... 

Nice work man


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 13, 2009)

Updates FTW!

All cutting leads to experience, nicely done! Looking forward to _moar!_


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Clean cuts .... lol.
> 
> I hate the disc count when dremeling... tis depressing...
> 
> Nice work man



Umm, my first time cutting, be gentle  



InnocentCriminal said:


> Updates FTW!
> 
> All cutting leads to experience, nicely done! Looking forward to _moar!_



I'm actually pretty content with myself. I didn't cut where I shouldn't lol. I'm expecting the second wave of water gear tomorrow


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 13, 2009)

Shoot, it looks good, man. I hate watching those damn wheels shrink. The reinforced ones last a decent amount of time.
You know, when I use the 10k rpm exploding wheels of death aka cut-off wheels I actually wear a full face mask.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> Shoot, it looks good, man. I hate watching those damn wheels shrink. The reinforced ones last a decent amount of time.
> You know, when I use the 10k rpm exploding wheels of death aka cut-off wheels I actually wear a full face mask.



I don't have a full face mask. But, cuts to the face heal (or leave scars, chicks dig scars), cuts to the eye don't.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 13, 2009)

Great idea on using the pci slot covers to mount the Reservoir. It's awesome to use resources you already have rather then going out and buying extra hardware. I bet you had fun cutting the metal for the rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

very good job MRCL, you are learning dude, I think you did very good and even better giving it a try. Many people dont even try it themselves, like me.  You just never know when you were born to do this kinda stuff 


Looking forward to another update, good going bro


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Great idea on using the pci slot covers to mount the Reservoir. It's awesome to use resources you already have rather then going out and buying extra hardware. I bet you had fun cutting the metal for the rad



Thanks Yeah the cutting of the metal... my mom asked me why I was cursing so much lol.



Chicken Patty said:


> very good job MRCL, you are learning dude, I think you did very good and even better giving it a try. Many people dont even try it themselves, like me.  You just never know when you were born to do this kinda stuff
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another update, good going bro



Thank you! I'm pretty proud of myself, altho its definately amateurs work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks Yeah the cutting of the metal... my mom asked me why I was cursing so much lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm pretty proud of myself, altho its definately amateurs work



you think pros were born being pros?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

one thing also for future reference (sound like a broken record) but tin snips are 1000X better to use for that.

Also if you insist on using Dremel cutoff wheels "Only" use the reinforced ones...


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you think pros were born being pros?



Yes?



MKmods said:


> one thing also for future reference (sound like a broken record) but tin snips are 1000X better to use for that.
> 
> Also if you insist on using Dremel cutoff wheels "Only" use the reinforced ones...



Tin snips huh. I heard of them, but they never really stayed in my head... I definitely gonna try them. Thanks Mr. Guru

Edit: Do they work well also on steel?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

They are excellent, I have a pair I had for over 30 years and they still cut nice. They come in many styles my fav are the "WISS" brand and the left hand curve ones (they cut nice straight too but to cut circles they work  nicely.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...g6WsCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=7&ct=image


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> They are excellent, I have a pair I had for over 30 years and they still cut nice. They come in many styles my fav are the "WISS" brand and the left hand curve ones (they cut nice straight too but to cut circles they work  nicely.
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...g6WsCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=7&ct=image



Hmm, I might drop by the hardware store tomorrow and ask if they had something like this.
30 years man, that thing is older than me


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Tin snips huh. I heard of them, but they never really stayed in my head... I definitely gonna try them. Thanks Mr. Guru
> 
> Edit: Do they work well also on steel?



I used a pair of Tin Snips on my steel fan grids and it work well. It doesn't look that prettiest but you could always grind the edges down for a smoother look.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

I did these holes with the curved tin Snips





Basically I draw a circle around the fan grill and just cut it nice.

Thats one of those old very heavy steel cases.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I did these holes with the curved tin Snips
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture022-1.jpg
> 
> Basically I draw a circle around the fan grill and just cut it nice.
> ...



Wow your tinsnip job looks amazing and mine just looks ghetto


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

the curved tin snips make better holes, the blades are designed to make circles. Yours is fine (way better than before) and you didnt waste any money on dremel wheels.

When you get a chance take a 120mm fan grill and draw a circle around it with a sharpie, than just cut on the line.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to try that!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

There are different tin snips, they have straight, left to straight (the ones I use) and right to straight.

(I need to be careful how I word stuff...when I say left hand circles I didnt mean it to sound like they were for left handed people, the blades are actually designed to make curves)


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> There are different tin snips, they have straight, left to straight (the ones I use) and right to straight.
> 
> (I need to be careful how I word stuff...when I say left hand circles I didnt mean it to sound like they were for left handed people, the blades are actually designed to make curves)



I get you I assume left to straight will suit a right handed person better.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

thats it.. I have a really hard time explaining whats in my head sometimes (pretty crowded in there).


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> thats it.. I have a really hard time explaining whats in my head sometimes (pretty crowded in there).



Well stop putting screwdrivers in it (ref your avatar)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

Mark, how long does it take you to cut holes like that with Tin Snips?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

less than 3 min a hole, than I take a half round file and clean it up. Total time is like 5min.

The more you do the easier it gets, If I was just cutting circles it would take about a min to do.

The Wiss tin snips are "compound action" which is a nice way of saying they cut any crap in their way..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> less than 3 min a hole, than I take a half round file and clean it up. Total time is like 5min.
> 
> The more you do the easier it gets, If I was just cutting circles it would take about a min to do.
> 
> The Wiss tin snips are "compound action" which is a nice way of saying they cut any crap in their way..



i shall expiremenet   I still haven't forgotten about what we spoke about buddy 

I need some tin snips, any in particular you recommend?  "WISS", is that a brand?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

to me Wiss is the best...(I bet in Switzerland they have even better ones) They would be perfect for doing ur side panel. (or I would be happy to do it for you)

I have some "Workforce" brand (inexpensive) cutters here, If you want let me know and Il send you both a pair for free (just cover the shipping)  but they arent as good as the Wiss ones.(and the Wiss ones are only like $12 at home depot)

(I have a set of the right, left and straight ones)


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> (I bet in Switzerland they have even better ones)



Might be. Wiss snips are sold here, too I just saw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> to me Wiss is the best...(I bet in Switzerland they have even better ones) They would be perfect for doing ur side panel. (or I would be happy to do it for you)
> 
> I have some "Workforce" brand (inexpensive) cutters here, If you want let me know and Il send you both a pair for free (just cover the shipping)  but they arent as good as the Wiss ones.(and the Wiss ones are only like $12 at home depot)
> 
> (I have a set of the right, left and straight ones)



naw its cool, thanks for the offer on the snips, but if you say they are only $12, i'll go get one when I wanna try to do some holes 


and yeah im still on for the panel, get paid tonight, I know its not much but dude, stuff is not easy nowadays.  We are in recession right?  WHy is everything so damn expensive


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

Mini update.

Hooray for snips! Thanks MK, these really are worth it!





I leave the rad mount aside for now, lets see those side panels... I layouted where to cut the window(s), but I didn't cut yet, as I'm not sure if this will be the final layout.





Now THIS is tubing! Stumbled across that hose, just for fun shot. Next to it my newly aquired snips.





The back side panel got cut. I knew from the beginning there will be a window of some sort. I will have to beautify the res mounts tho.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish I had the skill and paitence to do something like this :/


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

glad you like them MRCL

one tip is not to close the cutters all the way while cutting (cut about 90% than stop open them and resume cutting) It makes long cuts look smoother.

Excellent job so far


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> glad you like them MRCL
> 
> one tip is not to close the cutters all the way while cutting (cut about 90% than stop open them and resume cutting) It makes long cuts look smoother.
> 
> Excellent job so far



I love them! Yes I noticed that... do you happen to have a tip for cutting sharp corners maybe? 

Thanks for worshipping me j/k


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

I drill each corner first(that leaves a nice radius) Depending on the size of the bit is the curve of the corner.
One tip about drill bits.. use sharp ones (they are only a couple of bucks but a sharp bit is 1000X better than a dull one)

I worship you because you are sharing your experience with us.(not everyone takes the time to do so)


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I drill each corner first(that leaves a nice radius) Depending on the size of the bit is the curve of the corner.
> One tip about drill bits.. use sharp ones (they are only a couple of bucks but a sharp bit is 1000X better than a dull one)
> 
> I worship you because you are sharing your experience with us.(not everyone takes the time to do so)



I get inspired and I learn from other project logs, maybe I can return that by posting mine. Besides, If I wouldn't have posted this logs, you wouldn't have recommend me those snips, at I would now be without cutting discs lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly you are lucky to have your eyesight after all those disks...I have a full face mask I wear when using the Dremel but even then I have been hit many times by pieces.

Dremels are excellent tools but were never designed to do the things we do with them. They are more for detail work..

Thanks again for this log.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Honestly you are lucky to have your eyesight after all those disks...I have a full face mask I wear when using the Dremel but even then I have been hit many times by pieces.
> 
> Dremels are excellent tools but were never designed to do the things we do with them. They are more for detail work..
> 
> Thanks again for this log.



I tell you I'm glad I have at least those safety glasses. They saved my eyesight more than once.

Thank you for liking it this much


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 14, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Clean cuts .... lol.
> 
> I hate the disc count when dremeling... tis depressing...
> 
> Nice work man



i agree and they aren't cheap either especially the tungsten milling bits
reinforced one's are the best i still find it pretty bizaare how they are better though as it's fiberglass with tiny strips of metal embeded 
still it's looking good mrcl


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i agree and they aren't cheap either especially the tungsten milling bits
> reinforced one's are the best i still find it pretty bizaare how they are better though as it's fiberglass with tiny strips of metal embeded
> still it's looking good mrcl



I was looking at the reinforced ones that came with it, but to be honest, they looked weak lol.

Aah the package with the water gear is still not here, if I'm extremely lucky it comes tomorrow. However I think I advanced to "Special Customer" on that shop, they have a new catalogue out for their assortment, and it costs ten bucks. I wanted to order taht but then thought naw ten bucks, its a bit much. Just received an email the water guys gonna send me one free of charge lol. You start small, ten bucks saved is ten bucks saved.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I was looking at the reinforced ones that came with it, but to be honest, they looked weak lol.
> 
> Aah the package with the water gear is still not here, if I'm extremely lucky it comes tomorrow. However I think I advanced to "Special Customer" on that shop, they have a new catalogue out for their assortment, and it costs ten bucks. I wanted to order taht but then thought naw ten bucks, its a bit much. Just received an email the water guys gonna send me one free of charge lol. You start small, ten bucks saved is ten bucks saved.



hey that reminds me of a shop i go to get some electronic bits n bobs from ,if you spent over £100 or about 163.97 US$ (according to the current exchange rate) you get a free catalogue worth £10,funniest part of that was while i was there the other month someone just grabbed a catalogue and walked out the shop without paying for it, so i said to the guy behind the counter aren't you going to do anything about it and he just laughed oh well if they don't care why should i 

oh yes the fiberglass cutting discs seem flimsy but by goodness they can cut (makes a bit of smoke though )


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 20, 2009)

excellent job so far MRCL!

I can see that you have your way with tools!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 20, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> excellent job so far MRCL!
> 
> I can see that you have your way with tools!



Package with new toys should be here today, expect some more updates  (I hope). As for casemodding itself, I'm not sure what to do next. I kinda want to layout the GPU loop now, then I can picture where to route, place the pumps etc. Its kind of vital since the GPU loop requires some changements to the case.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 20, 2009)

I 'll be waiting for the update....


----------



## MRCL (Jul 22, 2009)

Forgive me father for I have sinned. I have used nearly every curse known to man. 
Okay, the package with the water gear arrived. A week ago. BUT its like this. At my house, we have a letter box that has to compartements. One we never open. We have written on the letter box, that mail please should be left in the left box. Not in the right. Guess where the pick-up ticket was. 

Well anyway, I'll upload pics of the shiny new stuff in a bit, stay tuned


----------



## MRCL (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, here are the pics of wave 2/3. First off, the two Swiftech 355 pumps.






Then there are their respective tops from EK. These feel extremely high quality, despite the blurry pic.





Next, three of fifteen straight fittings with locknut, 19/13mm.





And two of the five angled ones.





And here is the socket F retention kit for the Koolance blocks. The shop stocked these on my request.





And of course, the 19/13mm clear tubing. Big difference to my current 10/8mm, holy crap.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 22, 2009)

So, you had it a week and didn't know it? holy crap man. Good looking gear, now that you've got it lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2009)

looking good, looking real good


----------



## MRCL (Jul 23, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> So, you had it a week and didn't know it? holy crap man. Good looking gear, now that you've got it lol



Exactly. Hooray for Swiss postal office 



Chicken Patty said:


> looking good, looking real good



Thanks man, I hope these fittings will fit where they're supposed to lol.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 23, 2009)

looks like everything is going according to plan!
good stuff you got there!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 23, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> looks like everything is going according to plan!
> good stuff you got there!



I hope. At least the CPU block issue is solved now. I hope the fittings wil fit to the reservoirs, if not its not big of a deal. CPU block to block water transfer will also work as planned, I was worried that the RAM sticks are in the way, but there is plenty of space. 

Now its layout the GPU and CPU loop and place things accordingly. I won't have any time today, but tomorrow I ahve an eraly morning shift so I got all afternoon. I still need to think about the window(s). I'm thinking about going with mesh instead of a real window. For more airflow and more ease of applying. Also I think it will match my planned theme far better.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 24, 2009)

So I wanted to see how that CPU to CPU thing works out. I mounted the blocks provisorily. Good news, It works it the stock backplate, I just need to shorten the screws maybe. 






As you see, there is enough space above the RAM.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)

*licks lips*

Man that looks good.

Needs more RAM... lol


----------



## MRCL (Jul 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> *licks lips*
> 
> Man that looks good.
> 
> Needs more RAM... lol



It will get more RAM. And other, too. I'm thinking Black Dragons again, they match the black/red theme. I already have a pair of BDs, good RAM. Or something else, I have to think about that later


----------



## snow cakes (Jul 24, 2009)

i had this case b4 my new build, the lock on it is worthless my little brother is only 9 and he  managed to get it open with his bare hands...everything looks nice tho besides the case


----------



## MRCL (Jul 24, 2009)

The lock does not matter to me. And I find the case to look giant, yet subtle, and has lots of potential and room to work in.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

MRCL said:


> So I wanted to see how that CPU to CPU thing works out. I mounted the blocks provisorily. Good news, It works it the stock backplate, I just need to shorten the screws maybe.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090724/Foto0283.jpg
> 
> ...



nice setup! real nice!

Great blocks and they look super cool! Welldone! The Quadfather Project rocks


----------



## snow cakes (Jul 24, 2009)

MRCL said:


> The lock does not matter to me. And I find the case to look giant, yet subtle, and has lots of potential and room to work in.





Its just not my taste, although i love cases with a lot of space hence why I got the HAF932 for my new build.  However my opinion doesn't change the fact that this is a solid case and I think that the type of hardware you are using (watercooling ect...) is fit for this case.  Good luck I plan to watch this until its done


----------



## MRCL (Jul 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> nice setup! real nice!
> 
> Great blocks and they look super cool! Welldone! The Quadfather Project rocks



Thanks man! The blocks are gibber than I expected lol.



snow cakes said:


> Its just not my taste, although i love cases with a lot of space hence why I got the HAF932 for my new build.  However my opinion doesn't change the fact that this is a solid case and I think that the type of hardware you are using (watercooling ect...) is fit for this case.  Good luck I plan to watch this until its done



As you don't like the Chieftec design, I don^t really like the HAF  Its a matter of personal taste really. And thank you for following this project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

MRCL, that block to block connection, that is soo cool man, love it


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 5, 2009)

bump! Any updates?


----------



## MRCL (Aug 5, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> bump! Any updates?



Thanks for bumpage. Sadly not really, I have lots of free time but somehow don't seem to get around working on this project. Maybe next week if everything goes as planned.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 5, 2009)

Awww 

I've had to halt work on my Armor as theres no-where for me to do it.. Need to get the shed converted into a workshop, then i'll work all the time!

Btw, if you get any spare water parts, tell me. I'm looking out for them  thanks.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 5, 2009)

No where for you to work?? Rubbish! I find a place to work! (did you see my picture of my "workshop?")


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> So I wanted to see how that CPU to CPU thing works out. I mounted the blocks provisorily. Good news, It works it the stock backplate, I just need to shorten the screws maybe.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090724/Foto0283.jpg
> 
> ...



Ahh yes! this is very sweet and right above the ram is a nice touch


----------



## Xploit (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice work - BUMP for Update *

I am currently also planning for another ambitious project, I shall also start a worklog soon


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2009)

man i really want to see this rig finished i dreamed of a rig like this about 3 years ago but never had the cash and before i knew it 3 years flew by....

i guess now that my visit down memory lane is over WE NEED UPDATES


----------



## Munki (Nov 8, 2009)

I just so made that tube over the RAM my background. hahahah


----------



## MRCL (Nov 8, 2009)

Munki said:


> I just so made that tube over the RAM my background. hahahah



Lol what an honor  Damn I really should get back to work on this thing...


----------



## Munki (Nov 8, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Lol what an honor  Damn I really should get back to work on this thing...



Yeah, I actually remote into my PC just to change the background


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 22, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I did cut it out now, but I'll leave that task for another day  Just don't have a good feeling if I'd do it today. BUT I made progress! The dual rad can be mounted now, altho not exactly the way I planned it; fucked up big time drilling the holes, only one lined up lol, however the honeycomb on the same level is perfect and it should do the job. Also, I pondered about ways to mount the vertical reservoir and I had the perfect idea: Recycling the shitty slot covers (they already had holes in it). Time for pictures now.
> 
> The covers I'm talking about
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090711/Foto0240.jpg
> ...





ghetto mofo is that my bong?


----------



## roast (Mar 27, 2010)

Loving it so far. Updates pleeeze?


----------



## esberelias (Mar 28, 2010)

yeahh +1 on the updates! haha looks friggin great so face mann!


----------

